# NA, igfxTray Module & Reader_sl safe?



## arturoruiz (Sep 15, 2013)

Windows 8, ASUS
Acrobat reader XI

I found in task manager, start up these files:
1) "NA" : no other indication publisher, I cannot open file location nor properties. I cannot find it anywhere else. I disabled it. 
It is useful or dangerous?

2) igfxTray in start up and also in processes, is in C/windows/system 32. I did not disable it.
and 
3) Reader_sl : no other indication publisher, I cannot open file location nor properties. I cannot find it anywhere else. I disabled it. 
It is useful or dangerous?

In the past I had to delete deltasearch and a couple of suspicious files.
McFee and anti malware found nothing strange.

Are they safe?, which ones should be enabled? 

Many thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*igfxTray* is the Intel Video/Display icon for the System Tray by the clock. *Reader_SL* is for Adobe Reader Speed Launch, which allows PDF files to load faster: reader_sl.exe - What is reader_sl.exe?
They are not necessary to make the computer run, You can leave enabled or disable them if your computer is taking too long to load.


----------

